# Are the Anna Bella Bedding Collection Sheet Sets good quality sheets?



## AprilSun (Sep 1, 2018)

My grandchild's school is having a fund raiser to support their Senior trip this year. They are selling Anna Bella Collection Sheets through a fund raiser site. They are advertised as high quality but are they really? I don't believe everything these sites say. I like to hear it from people who have used the product not the ones selling it. I don't really need any new sheets but I thought if they were actually high quality like they are advertised for, I would purchase more to support him. Do you know anything about them, good or bad?


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 1, 2018)

I never heard of the brand, but try Amazon for the customer ratings. There used to be a site called Epinions- but I don't know if they're still around. I'd want 400 thread count, anyway. Let us know!


----------



## AprilSun (Sep 1, 2018)

RadishRose said:


> I never heard of the brand, but try Amazon for the customer ratings. There used to be a site called Epinions- but I don't know if they're still around. I'd want 400 thread count, anyway. Let us know!



Like you, I have never heard of this brand. Before I asked about this brand, I had searched on Amazon and they didn't list anything. I had forgotten about Epinions and just did a search there and this particular brand wasn't there. There was only brands with Bella in the name but not this one. I can't help but be suspicious of any brand when it is being sold by a fund raiser. I had rather give my money straight to the school for this trip rather than a fund raiser.


----------



## dkay (Sep 1, 2018)

AprilSun said:


> I had rather give my money straight to the school for this trip rather than a fund raiser.



I agree with this, I'd rather contribute rather than buy things I don't really need (chocolate, gift wrap, fruit cakes, coupon books...and sheets (that's a new one I'd never heard of).


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 1, 2018)

https://annabellasheets.com/

They're micro fiber, said to be breathable, find the FAQ section... they're 64.99 for a queen set w/ 2 pillowcases; inclds s&h


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Sep 1, 2018)

I never heard of that brand either and I don't like fund raisers. When my kids were small I got roped into taking care of the Girl Scout cookies and the Tom Watt boxes for the Cub Scouts. What a nightmare and the kids got very little from the profit.


----------



## AprilSun (Sep 1, 2018)

I may be "old school" but I like good quality percale over microfiber sheets. I have two sets of microfiber and I don't like them so I don't want to add another set to them. I think I'll just check into making a donation to the school since I don't need more sheets especially some I don't like.


----------



## AprilSun (Sep 1, 2018)

AprilSun said:


> I may be "old school" but I like good quality percale over microfiber sheets. I have two sets of microfiber and I don't like them so I don't want to add another set to them. I think I'll just check into making a donation to the school since I don't need more sheets especially some I don't like.



I just got an email from my daughter asking me if I needed new sheets. I told her I had just purchased some new sheets not to long ago and they were microfiber to go with sheets that are still good. I also told her that I don't like microfiber and explained why but I asked her if I could make a donation. She told me I could and to make a check out to my grandson. She said that he was having to pay $1000 out of his pocket and he only earns $18 towards his cost from every set of sheets which makes it even more desirable to give the money straight to him which is what I will do. I have the check ready and waiting for them to pick up tomorrow. Thanks everyone for your responses!


----------

